# Busking in Spain



## christof

Anyone know the rules of busking in spain? I need to earn money fast


----------



## thrax

Well, basically it is illegal in most areas but that doesn't stop people from doing it. In Nerja, for example, the Mayor decided he didn't like rock and folk music so he only grants a licence to buskers who play Spanish classical music. Can't say I've noticed any difference. Your best bet though, and assuming you are any good, is to try and get on a bar and club circuit and play there. Pay tends to be tips from the public and you might get a free meal if you are any good. JoJo knows a lot of folk around these parts, some of whom I suspect have investigated the busking scene every now and then. She may give you more info. But, in the meantime, good luck!!!!


----------



## Stravinsky

christof said:


> Anyone know the rules of busking in spain? I need to earn money fast



It basically seems to consist of ... Busk, and then run like hell when you see the Guardia. I've seen a lot of nervous looking Buskers over the years


----------



## christof

Ha Ha ok... Ill work on sprinting first then.


----------



## Sirtravelot

This is a fantastic question. Someone please answer.

*picks up guitar*


----------



## Sirtravelot

Stravinsky said:


> It basically seems to consist of ... Busk, and then run like hell when you see the Guardia. I've seen a lot of nervous looking Buskers over the years


I've just read that the Guardia doesn't care and is pretty lax on busking because they don't see it as their job to control that.

Also, Barcelona seems a bit risky and you can be fined 200-400 euros and they might confiscate your instruments.

I can imagine that, what with the country in crisis and all, they'll use whatever excuse they can to make cash.


----------



## christof

Sirtravelot said:


> This is a fantastic question. Someone please answer.
> 
> *picks up guitar*


Let me know if you need a Duo in the Fuengirola area..


----------



## Sirtravelot

christof said:


> Let me know if you need a Duo in the Fuengirola area..


If I end up in Fuengirola one day, I will. What music do you play?

Also, I read than in Granada they are pretty lax on busking. I'd ask the local authorities in Fuen just to be sure. And if they say it's illegal, don't be surprised if they don't enforce it.


----------



## christof

Sirtravelot said:


> If I end up in Fuengirola one day, I will. What music do you play?
> 
> Also, I read than in Granada they are pretty lax on busking. I'd ask the local authorities in Fuen just to be sure. And if they say it's illegal, don't be surprised if they don't enforce it.


Excellent,, I play Indie covers and originals or modern pop,, Lead and rhythm or anything really.. Have been playing 20 years and after moving out here would love to get back into a band at some point.. I sing also... whereabouts are you? do you know of any ideas on how I could get playing again without just busking?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Swerve

Try the boathouse in nerja. (hope not seen as an advert) we have had a few good nights there seems to be very popular and once seen you may get a few bands interested in you. buenas suertas


----------



## Chopera

Plenty of buskers in Madrid in the metro stations and on the trains. Each seems to have their own territory in the stations though. I had a friend who played the bagpipes in Sol and he said he made a decent amount.


----------



## Aron

Sirtravelot said:


> This is a fantastic question. Someone please answer.
> 
> *picks up guitar*


If you hear a guy playing guitar well it is a real pleasure to the ear. There are some amazing musicians everywhere busking. The ones you get hanging about restaurants, play a couple of numbers and then pass the hat around, many can't play properly. If you play an instrument, you can hear them hitting a bum note often. They probably earn enough for a sort of living. 

I play the guitar and admire many guitarists on street corners. If you are good, I'll pay to listen.


----------



## Alcalaina

The rules vary according to what town you are in. Some are more welcoming than others.

In Madrid you now have to do an audition in order to get a licence.

Audiciones para músicos callejeros en España | Más por Más


----------



## Sirtravelot

Aron said:


> If you hear a guy playing guitar well it is a real pleasure to the ear. There are some amazing musicians everywhere busking. The ones you get hanging about restaurants, play a couple of numbers and then pass the hat around, many can't play properly. If you play an instrument, you can hear them hitting a bum note often. They probably earn enough for a sort of living.
> 
> I play the guitar and admire many guitarists on street corners. If you are good, I'll pay to listen.



And on the other hand, if they play Wonderwall, it is socially accepted (and expected) to steal their tip jars.


----------



## jojo

Swerve said:


> Try the boathouse in nerja. (hope not seen as an advert) we have had a few good nights there seems to be very popular and once seen you may get a few bands interested in you. buenas suertas



Run by Paul Lockey and Jonny Uplugged!!! Those are the guys you want. We go there in the winter, cos my OH thinks he's a muso lol. There are several bars that have these open mike nights - great fun. You have to pay a euro to play, but you do get a free drink

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

As for actually busking or joining a band, sadly good, professional quality musicians are "ten a penny" on the costa del Sol. Tourists want "real spanish music" type buskers and you're likely to get chased away, either by the guardia or other buskers lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey

Christ almighty, do the Spanish have a law against whistling with your hands in your pockets? Some of you guys are in danger of towing the line, straight over the cliff edge, did you ever do 35 in a 30 zone by the way?

Some great artists started off on the pavements and in the bars, there's always some boring over officious jobsworth who wants to show everyone how important they are, stuff them what are they going to do, shoot you?


----------



## jojo

crookesey said:


> Christ almighty, do the Spanish have a law against whistling with your hands in your pockets? Some of you guys are in danger of towing the line, straight over the cliff edge, did you ever do 35 in a 30 zone by the way?
> 
> Some great artists started off on the pavements and in the bars, there's always some boring over officious jobsworth who wants to show everyone how important they are, stuff them what are they going to do, shoot you?


 Whatever!!! Busking isnt a way to make a living and its illegal. The forum is hardly gonna say "yay do it, just dodge the law and the competition"!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey

jojo said:


> Whatever!!! Busking isnt a way to make a living and its illegal. The forum is hardly gonna say "yay do it, just dodge the law and the competition"!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo I believe that it's illegal in many countries, just remember, no filling your pool from the mains supply, no washing your car on the street, no driving without all your documents, fluorescent vests sufficient for every seat in the car, a full set of replacement bulbs and a spare set of specs if applicable.

Daft is as daft does.


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> Whatever!!! Busking isnt a way to make a living and its illegal.
> 
> Jo xxx


That's not really fair. In most places it isn't illegal, though you might need a licence. In civilised countries it is actually encouraged! I've known plenty of people who made a living from it.


----------



## jojo

crookesey said:


> Jo I believe that it's illegal in many countries, just remember, no filling your pool from the mains supply, no washing your car on the street, no driving without all your documents, fluorescent vests sufficient for every seat in the car, a full set of replacement bulbs and a spare set of specs if applicable.
> 
> Daft is as daft does.


 I dont disagree with you lol!! But the forum has to supply the facts. Peoples choices are their own, but at least they'll know. Its the competition I'd be more scared of anyway. They wouldnt take kindly to some stranger with a guitar onto their pitch

On the busking/muso subject, I know a lot - I know alot of musos in spain, some of whom were famous "in the day". They now tend to do the music as a hobby - altho I also know a few who are in bands there now. They dont make much money - as self employed, they should be paying autonomo (!!?). The money seems to be made by those who host the open mike nights? Nerja's the place!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Swerve said:


> Try the boathouse in nerja. (hope not seen as an advert) we have had a few good nights there seems to be very popular and once seen you may get a few bands interested in you. buenas suertas


I've literally just heard that the Boat house is closing???!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Swerve

That's a pity what about the boatyard that's the one I originally meant. Sorry


----------



## jojo

Swerve said:


> That's a pity what about the boatyard that's the one I originally meant. Sorry


LOL and me "The Boatyard" (The question is, do I know you???)!!! Rumour has it, its closing???? We used to go to Sands&C on Torrox Costa, but that closed, as did Numero 6 in Nerja town. Apart from Casa Maria, I'm not sure where the open mike nights will be this winter - Axarquia racing club, La Herradura, Los Amigos and Casa Maria I guess??????

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey

Swerve said:


> That's a pity what about the boatyard that's the one I originally meant. Sorry


The more of Jo's posts that I read, the more that if I were you, I'd chat her up for a few intros, the lady obviously knows her business where the music industry is concerned, and Jo, is La Cala as good as it was 10 years ago for music?


----------



## jojo

crookesey said:


> The more of Jo's posts that I read, the more that if I were you, I'd chat her up for a few intros, the lady obviously knows her business where the music industry is concerned, and Jo, is La Cala as good as it was 10 years ago for music?


I have a friend who is a music promoter in La Cala - Marbella and has been there for many years. Business isnt brilliant, but he's surviving. He says that the area is now very "russian"!!!??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Theres a final "jam session" at the boatYARD on 25th apparently.

Heres the one from last night


----------



## thrax

Yes the boatyard is closing, last night is 29th September. We know the owners but they have other bars. Problem is landlord and also redevelopment of the beach and promenade...


----------



## jojo

thrax said:


> Yes the boatyard is closing, last night is 29th September. We know the owners but they have other bars. Problem is landlord and also redevelopment of the beach and promenade...


Yes, I've heard they wanted to develop that part of the beach. It is a bit scruffy, but I quite like that, its natural and how it should be. But thats progress ..............??? I hope they dont go too mad!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot

christof said:


> Excellent,, I play Indie covers and originals or modern pop,, Lead and rhythm or anything really.. Have been playing 20 years and after moving out here would love to get back into a band at some point.. I sing also... whereabouts are you? do you know of any ideas on how I could get playing again without just busking?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris



Still in Scotland, I'll be in the Costa Blanca in a few years, Costa Del Sol may be an option at some point.

A bit of advice: Go to places where you see musicians play, even one musician, or a group (on the street, bars, restaurants, etc). See what they are like, if they seem friendly (which they often are) approach them, talk to them, about music and what not (come on, we love that stuff) and then see if they'd be interested doing something with you.

Be flexible. You guys can switch instruments, get percussion instruments. If it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out, you'll have made a friend, or at least any met another fellow musician.

I've met some amazing people that way.

Also, try busking on the street, and have a little sign saying "Musicians wanted". May be worth it.



jojo said:


> As for actually busking or joining a band, sadly good, professional quality musicians are "ten a penny" on the costa del Sol. Tourists want "real spanish music" type buskers and you're likely to get chased away, either by the guardia or other buskers lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


What about modern Spanish music?

Or is it cheesy Spanish music like "La Kukaracha"? (I can't even spell it right)


----------

